# Frantic hedgie in DAYLIGHT?!



## Karine =^_^= (Nov 12, 2010)

Ishaw is 2 1/2 years old. He's always been very polite and always slept throught the day. But today, suddenly, he went out of his house, started racing on his wheel like a mad hedgie! He was high on his legs, the way he walks when it's dark and he doesn't notice I am watching. He kept going in and out of his wheel, looking at US in the EYES........... He didn't look scared, he looked completely out of control!! I take really good care of him, he always has food and water, Carolina storm wheel, yesterday's news litter, regular cleaning, etc.

That was an hour ago. now he is back in the little house, rolled in a ball and hissing as usual. 

But... WHAT HAPPENED???


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

That's kind of odd..but sounds funny! One time, I took Fiona out during the day to run around the living room, and she was just going nuts. I had to go to work after like 20 min, so I put her back in and WOW she was mad! She ran in her house, took out all the blankets, then went on her wheel for maybe 10 min, wheeling like there was no tomorrow. It was crazy. Maybe they just get that burst of energy? haha I have no idea. Maybe just keep an eye on him? So long as he's eating/drinking/pooping fine, I'm sure it's all good haha


----------



## Karine =^_^= (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks! Man, that was so weird.


----------



## Hazesti (Jan 19, 2010)

Did you do anything noisy that might have upset him? Quinn would come out and run on her wheel when I vaccumed her room. I think the noise scares her so she has to settle her flight instinct on the wheel? 

And uh, the first time I practiced my sax in the same room, she freaked out and tore her entire cage apart and wouldn't calm down for several hours. Everyone's a critic


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

These stories are too funny!!


----------



## brittgdesign (Feb 13, 2014)

My little guy hasn't stopped *walking* in his wheel since he woke up at around 2 after I put him back after some cuddle time. When he first woke up, he totally looked like a zombie when he ate and did some *standing* and *slowly pacing* in his wheel haha. He's such a weirdo


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Well i did notice that hedgies run faster if they are in a very bright room. Probably to escape the light lol


----------

